# Whipped yogurt?



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

My ds had a taste of MIL's whipped yogurt (Yoplait I think) and now refuses to eat yogurt in any other form. He cries and cries for yogurt and when we offer it to him he just cries harder "No, no, no. Mamaw's ya-yo. Want Mamaw's ya-yo."

As I type he is eating his SECOND cup of the whipped stuff...I eventually let him have it because he needs to eat *something!* However, it has soooo much sugar! Plus, it is low-fat and he is very underweight, failure-to-thrive so he really needs the full-fat variety.

So to the question: does anyone know what would happen if I tried to whip regular whole-milk yogurt in the Kitchen-Aid, just like whipped cream? I'd hate to waste a bunch of good yogurt if someone here has already tried it and knows that it does/doesn't work.

Thanks!


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

Just ran across this, and I'd be interested in knowing if you've figured it out.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

bump


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Well, I gave it a shot and got so-so results.

I started by just trying to whip the whole milk yogurt in the mixer, but it the yogurt just got really runny and watery- never thickened at all. To salvage it I then added some leftover heavy cream that I had in the fridge, gave it a few more minutes in the mixer and it definitely thickened up at that point- it was basically just whipped cream with a bit of yogurt mixed in though, LOL.

I'm guessing that the store-bought whipped yogurt probably has a bunch of thickeners, gelatin and other stabilizers in it.


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi*
I'm guessing that the store-bought whipped yogurt probably has a bunch of thickeners, gelatin and other stabilizers in it.

Definitely. Does he like the lighter texture or the sweetness? If it's the sweetness, aim for that. If it's the texture, you could try adding some gelatin of your choice and see if that helps. But whipping/stirring yogurt will just break it down, I suspect. Sorry I don't have any more ideas.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

If you culture cream with yogurt, you can whip it.

I make Vanilla Panna Cotta with our yogurt.... basically add gelatin to it to firm it up. I try not to heat it at all to preserve the good bacteria. DS looooooves it.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
If you culture cream with yogurt, you can whip it.

I make Vanilla Panna Cotta with our yogurt.... basically add gelatin to it to firm it up. I try not to heat it at all to preserve the good bacteria. DS looooooves it.

Wow, that sounds right up our alley. Would you mind sharing the recipe/technique? I think it is the thick, no-drip texture that DS really likes so this would be a great way to use up some of our yogurt.


----------



## yitlan (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS*
If you culture cream with yogurt, you can whip it.

I've not done this and am curious to hear about it. What I HAVE done is kefir cream. Just drop the grains in and wait a day. It comes out surprisingly mild! I use it as a sour cream or creme fraiche substitute mostly. I never thought of whipping it!


----------

